# A.R.C.H.I.E., can I remove it?



## FYATroll (Nov 16, 2009)

If this gets moved, that's ok. I just figured this would be the best place to ask about a software program.

Anyway, most of you probably have a clue what this is. I bought an open box and knew it was on there. I was just simply wondering if there is any possible way for me to manually take this off w/o having to pay geek squad to do it (because they actually have an archie disc).


----------



## Siphis (Dec 27, 2007)

hmm, first off(i take it your from Canada?), you got yourself some pretty restrictive software their. But anywho, which store did you buy this at? Geek Squad is required to remove this software and reset the puter' back to factory settings. It is against their privacy policy to let this laptop leave with what is on it; i believe it is actually illegal aswell. And are they charging you to get it removed? if so, ask to speak to a manager, they should know what to do. But they should be removing it without question, they can get in some serious trouble.


----------

